# Rice Hater Tickets



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

Ok, I don't know if anyone has seen this but it's really funny if you ask me.
Rice hater ticket

A group of friends and I made like 20 copies and filled them out to what matched the description on the car and the ticket. I know it's childish, but boy was it fun to see the looks on their faces when reading the ticket. Have some videos of it


----------



## Shawn B (Oct 5, 2005)

TwistedGTR said:


> Ok, I don't know if anyone has seen this but it's really funny if you ask me.
> Rice hater ticket
> 
> A group of friends and I made like 20 copies and filled them out to what matched the description on the car and the ticket. I know it's childish, but boy was it fun to see the looks on their faces when reading the ticket. Have some videos of it


Childish or not, it's funny as hell.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It was mildly ammusing back in 1998.
Now, it's just stupid.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

They were funny back in the day, now it's old as hell and stupid. I had someone put one on my Altima, because I have exhaust. Stupid as Hell.


----------



## SXTC (Feb 12, 2006)

Old or not, I still find them amusing. Though, it's more fun to put them on your friends cars so that you can see their reaction to it later.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

SXTC said:


> Old or not, I still find them amusing. Though, it's more fun to put them on your friends cars so that you can see their reaction to it later.


yeah... I mean if you put it on a random person's car they will be very piss off. To you their car looks rice but to them it isn't rice.


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

The people around my area deserve to have these tickets on my car. When someone who has a multi-colored bodykit, double-decker spoiler, multiple stickers with parts they don't have (i've checked cause we have meets ever wednesday), Exhaust that sounds like it's about to fall off, and they think they are all bad ass trying to race every they see. They deserve it. Sorry, I just found this thing out just a little while ago so i think its funny as hell


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Mine was a little bit different from this one, but it was the same concept. I saw this thing on my escort and I was F'n pissed. I took out my bat and looked around the parking lot when a campus supervisor came up to me and my friends and asked what the problem was. He knew I was BSing the excuse about practicing for a baseball game for my YMCA "team." He let me go, but the next day he checked to see if I still had the bat, which I didn't. Anyways, I loved that car even if it was hella slow and ugly. I put effort into adding my Honda "H" badge and the nos stickers up front. And someone has the nerve to call my car a POS! Besides this stupid citation, I also got the car toilet papered. Anyways, to make a long story short, this was in high school 2 years ago. Looking back at those times, I believe I do deserve this immature ticket and even laugh at the memorable situation sometimes.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

TwistedGTR said:


> The people around my area deserve to have these tickets on my car. When someone who has a multi-colored bodykit, double-decker spoiler, multiple stickers with parts they don't have (i've checked cause we have meets ever wednesday), Exhaust that sounds like it's about to fall off, and they think they are all bad ass trying to race every they see. They deserve it. Sorry, I just found this thing out just a little while ago so i think its funny as hell


Why even take the time to care?
It's not your car, so why does it matter?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm only guilty of 3 of them :thumbup: 

I have some of those, except they are for people who can't fucking park.










The full dozen were given out within a minimal amount of time. Then again, a cop might have not given someone a citation because they already though they got one so maybe they got lucky after all...


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

TwistedGTR said:


> The people around my area deserve to have these tickets on my car. When someone who has a multi-colored bodykit, double-decker spoiler, multiple stickers with parts they don't have (i've checked cause we have meets ever wednesday), Exhaust that sounds like it's about to fall off, and they think they are all bad ass trying to race every they see. They deserve it. Sorry, I just found this thing out just a little while ago so i think its funny as hell


Whoa, I was just reading through this thread and noticed you live in Port Orchard, LOL! I've never seen anyone online that lives there, I used to for about 6 years. Can't say it was the best of places to live.


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

> Whoa, I was just reading through this thread and noticed you live in Port Orchard, LOL! I've never seen anyone online that lives there, I used to for about 6 years. Can't say it was the best of places to live.


Haha, ya this place isn't too great but I can deal, I am in silverdale everyday. I might as well just live there.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

TwistedGTR said:


> Haha, ya this place isn't too great but I can deal, I am in silverdale everyday. I might as well just live there.


Haha yeah really. Port Orchard was a small town. If you don't mind me asking which area are you in? I used to live off of Mountain View Rd, which was off of Baby Doll Rd, which was off of Mile Hill.


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

> Haha yeah really. Port Orchard was a small town. If you don't mind me asking which area are you in? I used to live off of Mountain View Rd, which was off of Baby Doll Rd, which was off of Mile Hill.


WOA! NO WAY!. I am on Foss rd which is off baby doll. I been living here for around 2-3 years. I lived in bremerton before that and Belfair before that. You plan on coming back to the good ole WA?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> It was mildly ammusing back in 1998.
> Now, it's just stupid.



I disagree. I saw a very deserving car the other day. An older altima, slathered with Nascar stickers where sideskirts would go, and then, count 'em, FOUR type-S badges on each side and two on the trunk. Rice wing. Altezzas. dirty wal-mart hub caps.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

TwistedGTR said:


> WOA! NO WAY!. I am on Foss rd which is off baby doll. I been living here for around 2-3 years. I lived in bremerton before that and Belfair before that. You plan on coming back to the good ole WA?


Ahh I don't know. There's really not much reason to go back there, but I might sometime to visit old friends. My dad was up there recently and took pics of the city...hasn't changed at all in these past 6 years. But it was really cool to see everything again, I instantly recognized a lot of stuff. Like the Regal Cinemas and the McDonald's & Taco Bell on Mile Hill....LOL


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

> Ahh I don't know. There's really not much reason to go back there, but I might sometime to visit old friends. My dad was up there recently and took pics of the city...hasn't changed at all in these past 6 years. But it was really cool to see everything again, I instantly recognized a lot of stuff. Like the Regal Cinemas and the McDonald's & Taco Bell on Mile Hill....LOL


Ya, the Taco bell on mile hill is a HUGE ricer hang out now. All they do there is hang out on the parking lot and talk about who has a bigger muffler, or who has the most multi-colored bodykit j/k, but it does get quite rediculous


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I deserve a Ricer Hater ticket. I put chrome painted black LIGHT UP hub caps on my Accord Wagon. Im going to get rims dont worry about that. I also have some custom blinkin LEDs in my parking lights and inside hatch area. I do not have a big fart can either. Only stickers I have is Fear This and accordwagonclub.com. 

I do need to print some of those Rice tickets out....I see mustangs and damn Cavaliers with GT-R badges. And some with R Racing. Oh and lets not forget about APC stickers on Japenese vehicles. Nobody around here knows anything about tuning an import to save their life. I have seen a decent looking SE-R and a 97 Prelude and thats about it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I disagree. I saw a very deserving car the other day. An older altima, slathered with Nascar stickers where sideskirts would go, and then, count 'em, FOUR type-S badges on each side and two on the trunk. Rice wing. Altezzas. dirty wal-mart hub caps.


So, I see cars like that everyday.
It's not worth my time or energy to even care.


----------



## SE-R happy (Feb 24, 2006)

I am in total agreement to your slick prankster idea of the fake tickets. They all deserve more than that. lol The area where I live (Rockford, IL) is also overly saturated with retards who own some P.O.S. and discovered the APC section at Pepboys. I think they really believe that aluminum wings make their car faster!!

P.S.\ Anyone who thinks it takes effort to put NOS stickers on (or who would put them on in the 1st place.) maybe should find a different forum with people of their taste. LOL


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SE-R happy said:


> I am in total agreement to your slick prankster idea of the fake tickets. They all deserve more than that. lol The area where I live (Rockford, IL) is also overly saturated with retards who own some P.O.S. and discovered the APC section at Pepboys. I think they really believe that aluminum wings make their car faster!!
> 
> P.S.\ Anyone who thinks it takes effort to put NOS stickers on (or who would put them on in the 1st place.) maybe should find a different forum with people of their taste. LOL


And anyone who cares so much about what other people do to their cars should maybe find other things to do with their time.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> my fake parking tickets are well worth it though!


There's a differance. :cheers:


----------



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

wow crazy i have the same citation. but mine looks more as a ticket. ill take a photo once i find it


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

I wouldn't waste my energy to actually post any of the tickets, and I wouldn't want one either. BUUUUUUUT. I used to live about an hour south of D.C., now I live in Va. In Maryland I never seen it, but down here. .. .lol, station wagons with either rims or the cheapo rim covers from wally world (with spinners!) are a regular. . . .that to me. . . is just kinda stupid.. . .


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

my fake parking tickets are well worth it though!


----------

